# confused about the big food fight !



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

has anyone seen the adverts for the big food fight whare gordon jamie and hugh are building rafts and fires etc.. was that just for the ads or are we gonna see that part??
i get the feeling its not going to have any of the bits the ad showed us   and it looked soo funny x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I've been lokking out for it too. Will check on their website and let you know.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just gone to ch4 website and it seems your right   its only a trailer for all the programmes that they are doping, but they're not actually doing one together


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh thats so disapointing I was looking forward to that, the trailers were really funny.
I've not watched any of the programmes as was waiting for the one in the ad .


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I think the first one was on last night where Hugh had 2 chicken farms 1 where they were intensely farmed and 1 where they were free range.  Showing the comparison.  Afraid I turned it off after about 10 minutes when they showed a bloke breaking the neck of a chick as it wasn;t to going to make them any money....not my idea of good tv...really disappointing after the trailers seemed so funny

xx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

oh how annoying thanks for your replies i was REALLY  looking forward to it  
sa4rah hughs chick farm was hard watching but i guess they were killed quickly i had to look away though  
em xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I too had been looking forward to seeing hugh jamie and gordon "bonding".  What a shame.

I watched Hugh's chicken run and am totally converted.  I always tried to buy free range when I felt I had the cash.  Now I think if I can't afford free range, I just won't eat chicken.  For me it's that simple.  I don't want to support such a cruel process.

Cheers,
Jen


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What got me really annoyed was the large lady who said she couldn't afford free range eggs. I thought well, you could try eating half what you evidently do and you could afford bloody free range.

Sorry - I know that's not very PC, but the woman had just that minute watched chickens living in misery.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone know if Jamie's Fowl Dinners was on on Friday as advertised?

I'd set my sky+  for series link when Hugh's chicken thing was on, but it obviously doesn't cover all the programmes for Jamie & Gordon too.

I was in on Friday night though & I'm pretty sure I'd have noticed it while browsing the listings & didn't


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

yes it was it was good/sad they killed all the little newborn chicks just because they were boy chicks and were non egg producting..i was screaming at the telly 'dont kill them ill have them'!!-not sure hubby would be inpressed when 4000 little boy chicks where dropped of at my door tho 
xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I know what you all mean about the trailers - I thought that was going to be a programme in itself, but now realise that's not the case....

However I have watched all three episodes of Hugh's Chicken Run and Jamie's Fowl Dinners and both have been very enlightening.

I totally admire them for doing what they're doing and bringing this to the public's attention.  I must admit I tend to buy Free Range Eggs (mainly Sainsbury taste the difference) because they really do taste so much better.  I actually used to think and Egg was an Egg, until i went to Corfu for the first time in 2003 when I was pregnant and on the first day of arriving had Bacon and Eggs and wow, how tasty were the eggs... I think I ended up having a craving for the eggs everyday that we were there and when we got home, really sought out some tasty ones.  

As for Chicken - I mainly buy chicken fillets and in the past dh has gone shopping and bought the cheap bargain basement ones and the the texture is pathetic and so watery and so tasteless too.  So for the last few years I've been quite fussy on the Grade of chicken fillets I've brought, but not really given much attention to where it's come from - this will now change.  I will from now on and will just go free range and if that's not available then I just wont buy it.

I did buy an Oakham Free Range Chicken from M&S shortly before xmas and must say this was so tasty, so after having that, I'd decided I'd never waste money on cheap chicken again.  I went to Sainsburys the other day and bought a free range chicken and it tasted fab.

So for me, it's free range all the way as far as Chickens are concerned.  I will never become a vegetarian, but I do believe that animals bred for meat or their produce should be treated humanely and with respect.

As for not being able to afford the 'free range' option.  I'm sorry, I do appreciate some people are on extremely tight budgets and that's fine, alternatives should be available - but tight budget or not, surely you want a tasty meal.

My main bug bare though when people hark on about the Free Range chicken being so much dearer and not being able to afford them are so often the people that think nothing of running up huge mobile phone bills, have the latest playstations/x boxes/wii and games etc... have the full Sky packages, broadband etc..... So many other areas where costs could really be cut.  

What i really thought about when the programmes were on was how I think nothing of paying £6 for a joint of beef or lamb or pork - but when I've looked at Chickens I've just thought, I'm not spending £6 on that, chicken should be cheap - but why, they are a good wholesome meal, you can so often stretch them to more than one meal - i.e. make a curry or soup or risotto etc... from the left overs, so if you do spend £6 on one, it will go a long way.

As for that Hayley on Hugh's programme, I'm afraid she'd have just done the opposite of anything suggested, she was just that type of person who would argue for arguements sake.

Anyway, I'll get off my bandwagon now - fab programmes, looking forward to Gordon's next week.... Now off to enjoy my roast pork for dinner now, although rather peeved as dh did say we'd go out for lunch....

Love,

Sue xxx


----------

